# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Обмен данными УТ 10.3 - > БП БАЗОВАЯ 2.0

## Ila

Помогите настроить выгрузку данных из Управления торговлей 8.1 релиз 10.3.13.2 в Бухгалтерию предприятия 2.0 БАЗОВУЮ (это важно!) 8.2 релиз 2.0.21.1.

В УТ у нас заведены 2 организации, а базовая БП может в одной базе вести только 1 организацию, соответственно сделаны отдельные базы по каждой организации. Сделано это для того, что во 1-х БП официальная, и во 2-х бухгалтеру удобнее вести каждую организацию отдельно. Обмен нам нужен односторонний: только из УТ в БП, обратно не надо.

Суть проблемы: При загрузке в БП выгруженных из УТ данных справочники пытаются загрузиться целиком, в т.ч. справочник Организации с 2мя фирмами, что вызывает ошибку, т.к. в базовой БП может быть только одна фирма в этом справочнике.

Может, кто-то уже решил подобную проблему и может поделиться правилами обмена для такой связки конфигураций?

----------


## Konstant79

Давай мыло закину обработку

----------


## john_lion

А можно и мне обработку? Очень нужно. john_lion@mail.ru

----------


## groupwise

а мне можно? groupwise@mail.ru

----------


## Ila

выдает ошибку при выгрузке из УТ:

Тип не определен (ПеречислениеСсылка.ВидыПе  речисленийВБюджет)

при нажатии на кнопку "Подробно" выдает следующее:

{Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(2067)}: Тип не определен (ПеречислениеСсылка.ВидыПе  речисленийВБюджет)
					НоваяСтрока.Источник	= Тип(Значение);

как-то можно это исправить? где копать?

----------


## Bumblebee

ой, а можно и мне, раз пошла такая пляска, тоже обработку? it@td-sintez.ru

----------


## R_Igor

Konstant79, очень прошу мне тоже прислать обработку) vamp1988@inbox.ru

----------


## mordva

и мне пожалуйста тоже - nemcev@inbox.ru

----------


## narman

и мне пожалуйста narmannv@mail.ru

----------


## _Lex

и мне, будьте добры отправьте на мыло azavaruev@gmail.com :blush:

----------


## serf5678

prosto891234@mail.ru и мне если мона

----------


## il_sh

можно ознакомится с данной обработкой? il_sh @ list.ru (Без пробелов)

----------


## antowka

если еще раздается , можно и мне скинуть antonenko5386@mail.ru

----------


## alvanik

пришлите и мне, пожалуйста! alvanik@mail.ru :-)

----------


## Vovus14

и мне, будьте добры отправьте на мыло jey-jey14@mail.ru

----------


## jocker2001

Мне тоже, если можно jocker2001@mail.ru

----------


## mob51

прошу и мне скинуть alik005@gmail.com

----------


## stiletx

Если можно то и мне скинте плиз срочно нужно stiletx@mail.ru

----------


## bamse

и мне пожалуйста bamse(гав)bk.ru

----------


## dimon-314

мне тоже можно скинуть пожалуйста dimon-314@yandex.ru, заранее благодарен

----------


## sesid

Добрый день!
Если  не  трудно  вышлите  пож-та  свою  обработку  по  обмену  данными  10.3  БП базовая 2.0  на  prog07@rambler.ru
Заранее  спасибо. Сергей.

----------


## userrxx

Добрый день!
 Если не трудно вышлите пож-та свою обработку по обмену данными 10.3 БП базовая 2.0 на atlantis-777@mail.ru
 Заранее спасибо.Александр.

----------


## iren_nn

и мне и мне :blush: iren_nn@inbox.ru

----------


## Darkelv

Здравствуйте, незнаю на сколько актуально, но если закинете буду очень благодарен darkelv777@yandex.ru

----------


## AndyNN

Здравствуйте!
Если еще раздаете, вышлите пожалуйста обработку по обмену данными 10.3 БП базовая 2.0 на o-galic@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо Андрей

----------


## nekto_789

Здравствуйте!
вышлите пожалуйста обработку по обмену данными 10.3 БП базовая 2.0 на nekto_789@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## timkoly

Добрый день!
 Если не трудно вышлите пож-та свою обработку по обмену данными УП базовая 10.3.15.9 в  БП базовая 2.0.32.6. Буду очень благодарен. 
С уважением
Николай

----------


## AxiLLes

Скиньте и мне пожалуйста imperativ.pro@mail.ru

----------


## ReLock

Скиньте и мне, пожалуйста, на x-relock@yandex.ru

----------


## iveta

Можно мне тоже обработочку на kirapogrebnyak@mail.ru

----------


## Анастасия Чев

Помогите с обработкой... отправте и мне...ПЛИЗ..... Замучилась...сил больше нет...chev_ai@mail.ru

----------


## aresus

Будьте добры, и со мной поделиться? пожалуйста!? buh-itp@inbox.ru Спасибо!

----------


## and-yak

Добрый день!
Может, и со мной поделитесь? 
and-yak@rambler.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## ChipsetX86

Поделитесь со мной пожалуйста 1@uniiit.ru

----------


## Корень

Не будете ли так любезны и меня осчастливить такой обработкой? Заранее благодарен. c-1c@mail.ru

----------


## Masik777

Вот читаешь и диву даешься. Трудно было просто выложить на ресурс, чтобы люди не просили слезно каждый раз? Или доставляет удовольствие чтобы умоляли? :confused:

----------


## sergbrovko

Ребят, помогите пожалуйста с обмено данных, с трактира бэк офис 3 0 43 с трактиром фронт офис 4 4 0 6 4. У меня обе базы пустые, но собираюсь создавать справочники и номенклатуру, вдальнейшем что бы заказы фронта высчитвывались вытоматом с бэка, остатков на складе и тд и тп...Жизненно важно.

----------


## sergbrovko

если есть какие варианты, скиньте пожалуйста на virtualnetwork032@gmail.com

----------


## amberas2

Hot teen pics 
http://dudeporn69.com/?amina 
 peru oprn porn in categories bollywood actress nude and porn images celeb fake porn xxx poprn honey wolf

----------

